
Is it okay to ask for feedback about my business here? - WheelofCommerce
Hi!<p>I&#x27;ve created a free platform for e-commerce, something like Facebook meets Amazon, except users pay no commissions or anything at all (it&#x27;s 100% free). Is it okay to ask for feedback here?<p>Thanks! :)
======
troydavis
Sure! Submit a “Show HN”:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

